# Substrate choices for Corn Snake?



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

What are my options for substrate with a Corn Snake? I'll be using a 4' viv with one of these removable lower front rails, so dont fancy loose substrate, unless anyone thinks it would be ok.




Also anyone recommend a good care sheet for Corn Snakes?

TIA


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

I use different substrates with my corns depending what i can get hold of.
Aspen bedding, wood chips, newspaper, a mixture of the previous.
If you dont want substrate falling out when you open the door you could put newspaper down and just put substrate at the back and middle of the viv.
Dont use pine, cedar or sand with your corns.
: victory:


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

We use Aspen for our Corns & Garters


----------



## draziwekans (Feb 7, 2008)

Aspen of course is a good choice for corns, however I guess that is 'loose' substrate. Not so aesthetically pleasing would be newspaper or kitchen towells although functionable. I have heard of people using carpet or Astro-turf, but I'm not sure on the practicalities of this.

Our PET rats are in a mesh bottomed cage and we use loose woodshavings over the mesh, some of which does fall through but it seems to work, the alternative was removing the mesh bottom.

There are lots of care sheets availiable for corns and will pretty much compare to one another, Have you looked on the site.


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm still deciding on whether to have the heat mats on the inside or not, which I suppose will have a say on what substrate I choose. There's no rush, just want to learn as much as possible before I buy the snake, so the right choice will come along I suppose. Never kept a snake before just wanted to see what the experts think. 

My wooden viv has a completely flat base, so if I was considering putting heat mats underneath it rather than inside, do I need to raise the viv at all? 




draziwekans said:


> Have you looked on the site.


 I'm on the case as we speak.


----------



## ch4ncy (Aug 5, 2008)

aspens great for corns as they can burrow under it.

as for heat mat in viv, as its wooden i would suggest inside the viv rather than out as a mat can struggle to heat a wooden viv from the outside (of course this all depends on the power of the mat and thickness of the wood). Use a tile or something over the mat and place your thermostat probe against the tile.

I personally prefer ceramics and spot lights for heating vivs and only use mats for rubs and faunariums.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I used to use Aspen, but then changed to Aubiose, which is a hemp based horse bedding. The snakes can burrow in it easily, and its softer than aspen.


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

grannykins said:


> I used to use Aspen, but then changed to Aubiose, which is a hemp based horse bedding. The snakes can burrow in it easily, and its softer than aspen.


Thanks, I'll look into Aubiose. How much do you pay for it?


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Heat mats in vivs can be ok providing there is something over the top of it. I have a piece of slate over each of mine. Thermostats are recommended but many ppl put the heat mats on the sides of the viv to avoid burns etc.


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

I also use slates with my leos, well they're synthetic roofing slates, cut to fit then silicone round the edge and joints. Completely waterproof and easy to clean. I know it's what I should do for the snake viv, just feeling lazy I guess. Then again, as the snake has no tiny toenails to get trapped in the joints and edges, I wouldn't need to seal them in.


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

we use a mixture of aspen and newspaper and our corns seem happy enough, we dont use heat mats we just a heat light with a cage, although it usually personal preference as to what you wanna use :2thumb:


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd guess that heat mats installed properly are a cheaper way of keeping the snake warm compared to bulbs/ceramics. Price of energy these days and all that.

Anyway, the mats came with the viv. 
2 x 20w mats and stat, light starter unit & tube, 4' viv for £40. Google is your friend, but so is the free-ads. : victory:


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

Slick said:


> I'm still deciding on whether to have the heat mats on the inside or not, which I suppose will have a say on what substrate I choose. There's no rush, just want to learn as much as possible before I buy the snake, so the right choice will come along I suppose. Never kept a snake before just wanted to see what the experts think.
> 
> My wooden viv has a completely flat base, so if I was considering putting heat mats underneath it rather than inside, do I need to raise the viv at all?
> 
> ...


Aspen is the best choice of substrate and regarding heat mats they must always be fitted inside a wooden vivarium.

You only have a choice of heatmat inside or outside housing when using glass tanks or rubs.


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

robglobe said:


> You only have a choice of heatmat inside or outside housing when using glass tanks or rubs.


That's what I thought, but it seems some use them on the outside of wooden vivs.
See: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/87608-help-setting-up-corn-snake.html#post1247252


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

Slick said:


> That's what I thought, but it seems some use them on the outside of wooden vivs.
> See: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/87608-help-setting-up-corn-snake.html#post1247252


 
There are still a lot of people who dont read the instructions.

See link for proper use of heatmats

http://www.eurorep.net/habistat/heatmat.pdf


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi
Just a thought??? If you're getting a new corn that is a hatchling, a 4ft viv is gonna be too big and probably freak it out.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Oh, forgot to say......if it is gonna be a baby corn, kitchen paper towels are the best substrate for it


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

I didn't know big vivs weren't good for small snakes. Good job I came here then. 

Couldn't I put a smaller plastic viv half over the heat mat?

Will go with paper of some sort then , probably will be a lil fella because they're cheaper than big uns.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Yep that will be fine

Our corns, if really young, start off with nothing bigger than 1ltr Really useful box (Staples). As they grow we move them up to 9ltr Rubs. We have one that is approx 10 months old who is about to be moved into a 3ft viv. When your baby grows you could always section off part of the viv, and gradually increase the section as he grows


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

Great.
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Just thought about.........probably be quite tricky to section off part of the viv


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

Don't worry, I've got everything from small tupperware boxes through to 18", 2', 3' vivs. 

Now I've got the concept of snake / viv proportion under me belt I'll be fine. :2thumb:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

No worries: victory: 
Best of luck:2thumb:


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

Thinking of sealing this glass lower rail down with silicone. Can anyone think of a reason why I shouldn't? It being removable seems more hassle than it's worth.


----------

